# small list of strains



## HGB

A
A-K (BC Seed Co.) Afghani #1 X Hindu Kush
Acapulco Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Landraces; Mexico, Acapulco
Afghan Delight (Soma) Afghani Skunk X Afghani Hawaiian
Afghani Orange (Capricorn) California Orange X Afghani
Afghani Special (KC Brains) Afghani X Double Afghani
Afghani Wonder (Blue Hemp) Afghani X Pakistani
Afghanica (Flying Dutchmen) Afghani #1 X Original Skunk
AK-47 (Serious) Colombian X Mexican X Thai X Afghani
All Green (Celebrity) Hindu Kush X Haze
Alp King (Valchanvre) Afghani X Skunk
Alpha 13 (Dr Chronic)
Amarelo (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazilian Sativa
Amazonia (White Widow Web) White Widow X Green Thai
Ambrosia (Jordan of the Island) God Bud X Burmese
Americano (Entreprise) Skunk X Northern Light
Amethyst Bud (Soma) Lavender Bud X Afghani Hawaiian
Amnesia 99 (JLP) Soma Amnesia Haze X Cinderella 99
Amnesia Haze (Soma) Afghani Hawaiian X SouthEast Asia
AMS (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X Swiss Indica
Amstel Gold = Passion #1 (Dutch Passion)
Amsterdam Bubblegum (THC Seeds) Afghani X Blueberry
Apocalypse = Blue Kiev x Apollo 11
Apollo 11 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Cinderella 99
Apollo 13 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Princess 88
Apollo GF4 (Canadian Seed Co.) Apollo 11 X Genius
Apollo Mist (Reservoir) Apollo 11 G4 X 1998 Pre-Sensi Kali Mist Mother
Apollo Orange (Spice Brothers) California Orange X Apollo 11 Genius pheno
Apollo Thunder (Spice Brothers) Apollo 11 X Matanuska Thunderfuck
Apollos Trip (Reservoir) Apollo 11 X Apollo 13
Apple Pie (Reeferman) Acapulco Gold X Highland Nepalese
Arjans Haze #2 (Green House) Nevilles Haze X Super Silver Haze X Laosian
Arjan's Strawberry Haze (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]
Asia Girl (Reeferman) [Thai X Nepalese] X Northern Lights #5
Astroboy (Subcool) Apollo13 X Ortega X Cinderella 99
Aurora (Chimera) Blue Domino X Northern Light
Aurora B (Flying Dutchmen) Northern Lights X Skunk #1
Aurora Indica (Nirvana) Afghani X Northern Lights
Australian Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Duck X Blue Haze
Avalon (Next Generation) Afghani X Blueberry

B
B-52 (Nirvana) Big Bud X Skunk
B- 52 Bomber (Almighty) White Widow X Lionheart
Bahia Black Head (KC Brains) Thai X Brazil X KC 606
Baked Alaska (Juan Moore) Peak 19 X Tangerine
Baldy (BC Seed Co.) Big Bud X Northern Light #5
Bangi aka Congo (A.C.E.) [Congolese x Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
Basic #5 (SSSC) a Northern Light
Basic Diesel (Reservoir) SSSC M-39 X Sour Diesel
BC Albino Rhino (BC Bud Depot) Also known as White Rhino
BC Big Bang (Next Generation) BC Big Bud X Dynamite
BC Biker Bud (THC Seeds) Afghani X Northern Light X White Widow
BC Blue #1 (THC Seeds) Blueberry X Blueberry X BC Biker Bud
BC God Bud (BC Bud Depot) God X Hawaiian X Purple Indica
BC Purple Star (BC Bud Depot) Purple Star X BC Purple Indica
BC Sweet God (BC Bud Depot) BC God Bud X BC Sweet Tooth
BC Sweet Tooth (BC Bud Depot) An advancement of Sweet Tooth #3
BC Timewarp Chemo (Woodhorse) Timewarp X Citrus X BC Chemo
Beatrix Choice (SSSC) [Afghani x South African] X Acapulco Gold
Beauty and the Beast (BCGA) Chemo X Cinderella 99
Bella Ciao (Tiki) Northern Lights X ??
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces, Belize
Belladonna (Paradise) Superskunk X F1 Hybrid (?)
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces; Belize
Betazoid (Entreprise) Grapefruit X Northern Light X African Sativa
Berry Blaster (Motarebel) Blueberry Afghani X Cherry Bomb II
Berry Bolt (Motarebel) G-Bolt X Bubbleberry
Berry Bud (Motarebel) Afghani X Firecracker
Berry Kush (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Biddy Early (Magus) Early Skunk F2 X Warlock
Big Bang (Greenhouse) Skunk X Northern Light X El Nino
Big Blue (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Blueberry
Big Bud (SSSC) [Big Bud cutting X Northern Lights #1] X Big Bud cutting
Big Bud (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk #1
Big Buddha Blue Cheese (Big Buddha) Big Buddha Cheese X Blueberry
Big Buddha Cheese (Big Buddha) (Afghani X Cheese) X Original UK Cheese
Big Funk (Legends) [Skunk X Big Bud] X ??
Big Gun (Capricorn) AK-47 X Matanuska Tundra
Big Mac (Federation) BC Big Bud X Mikado
Big Thunder (Reeferman) a Humbolt strain X Kodiak Gold
Big Treat (Breeder Steve) Dutch Treat X Big Skunk
Bitchin Blue (Motarebel) BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen
Black Bubble = Black Domina x Bubblegum x ???
Black Cherry (Subcool) Cherry DannyBoy X Black Russian
Black Cherry (Subcool) ?? [Airborne G-13 X Cinderella 99 X Ortega] X [Cinderella 99 X Blackberry X Cherry

AK47] ??
Black Domina (Sensi) Ortega X ??
Black Gold (Dman) Columbian Gold X [G13 x Black Widow]
Black Goo = Blue Bubble Juice [male] x Black Bubble
Black Ice (Motarebel) Black Domina X Ice
Black Kat (Motarebel) [G13 X Black Widow] X FireCracker
Black Mamba (Blue Grass) Black Domina X Blue Bubblejuice
Black Russian = Cherry Ak47 x SomAblaze Blackberry
Black Spice (Dman) Silver Spice X G13 X Black Widow
Black Widow (Mr. Nice) Brazilian Sativa X South Indian Hybrid
Blockhead = SWT#3 x ???
Blonde Widow (Motarebel) Strawberry Blonde X Aloha 98 White Widow
Blue Alaskan fem. (Reeferman) Matanuska Thunderfuck X Blueberry Sativa
Blue Apollo (Joey Weed) Blueberry X Apollo 11
Blue Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Bubblejuice X Blueberry
Blue Candy (Mr. Blue) Blue Skunk X Cotton Candy
Blue Cheese (Bid Buddha) Orig. UK Cheese X Blueberry
Blue Crystal (World Wide Seeds) White Heaven X Blueberry
Blue Dynamite (Next Generation) ??Blueberry X Dynamite??
Blue God (Jordan of the Island) Blueberry X Godbud
Blue Goo (Blue Grass) Blue BubbleJuice X Double G
Blue Grape #1 (Electric Seed) Grapefruit X Blueberry
Blue Haze (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Haze X Blueberry
Blue Hen (Blue Grass) Blueberry X Super Silver Haze
Blue Hun (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blue Russian
Blue Jack (Reeferman) Blueberry X Jack Herer X Northern Lights #5
Blue Jamaican (Blue Grass) Marleys Collie X Blue Russian
Blue Kiev (Blue Grass) Blue Russian X AK-47
Blue Kronic (Motarebel) [BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen] X Black Kat
Blue Moon Rocks (BOG) Blue Moon X BogBubble
Blue Mystic (Nirvana) Blueberry X Skunk
Blue Nepalese (Reeferman) Nepalese Sativa X Blueberry Sativa
Blue Pearl (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blue Haze
Blue Rocket (Blue Grass) Blue Rocker X Blue Bubblejuice
Blue Russian (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Juicy Russian
Blue Satellite = Blueberry Sativa x Swt#2 male
Blue Skunk X (Mr. Blue) Blueberry X Skunk
Blue Thunder (Sagarmatha) Blueberry X Matanuska Tundra
Blue Thunder (Reeferman) Blueberry Sativa X Kodiak Lavender
Blue Thunder 13 = Blue Hen {female} x MrNice G13HP {male}
Blue Velvet = Purple Thai[Oaxaca Gold x Chocolate Thai] x Afghani male
Blue Widow (NCGA) Blueberry X Aloha White Widow
Blueberry (DJ Short) [Oaxacan Gold X Chocolate Thai] X Highland Thai X Afghani
Blueberry Blast (Reeferman) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry Indica
Blueberry Haze (DNA) Dj Short Blueberry X Secret Haze
Blueberry Magic (Reeferman) Magic Carpet Ride X Blueberry Sativa
Blueberry NL (Dr. Atomic) Blueberry X Northern Lights
Blueberry Punch (Next Generation) Blueberry X Romulan
Bluebottle (?Xbx?) (SuperSkunk X BubbleGum Indica) X Blueberry Sativa
Bluez Cluez (Juan Moore) Blue Widow X Tangerine
Bogglegum (BOG) Northern Lights #5 X Bubblegum
BOG Lifesaver = [Jacks cleaner x DJ Short's Blueberry] x Bogbubble x Bogbubble
BOG BogBubble = WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum
BOG L.S.D = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X Subcools JCB] X NYCD
BOG BoggleGum = [whitelabel BG x BC Seed Co NL#5] x BG x BG x BG
BOG Grape Punch = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X NL5] X [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X

Subcools JCB]
BOG Sour Bubble = [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum] X [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum]
BOG Sweet Cindy99 = SWT#3 X C99 f2
BOG Blue Moon Rocks = (WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X BlueMoon [not bluemoonshine]
Bombers Widow (Motarebel) [G-13 X Black Widow] X Cherry Bomb II
Bottle Rocket (Reservoir) Killer Queen X DTC 99
Brains Choice (KC Brains) Jamaica Lambsbread 94 X ?Leda Uno 96? X White Widow
Brains Damage (KC Brains) Mexico, Acapulco X [Hawaii 93 X Mango 2001 X KC 36 606]
Brains Escape (KC Brains) Edelwuiss X [Brazil, Salvador X KC 606]
Brainwreck (HighGrade) Trainwreck X White Widow
Brazil KC (KC Brains) Mango Vermelho, Paranaiba X K.C. 606
Brazilian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
Brazilian Haze (Brazilian Seed Company) Haze X Brazilian Khola
Brazilian Lemon (Brazilian Seed Company) Mango Rosa X a Secret Strain
Brazilian Skunk (Brazilian Seed Company) Original Green X Early Chemo
Bronze Whaler (MJOZ) Bronze Whaler X Skunk #1
Bubba Kush
Bubbleberry (Dman) Blueberry X Bubblegum
Bubbleberry (Sagarmatha) Bubblegum X Blueberry
Bubblefunk (BC Seed Co.) Bubbleberry X Northern Light #5
Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Juicy Fruit X Bubblegum
Bud Bunnie (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Skunk
Buddha (Dutch Passion) [Oasis X Shiva X Haze] X [Oasis X Shiva X Skunk]
Buddhas Sister (Soma) Reclining Buddha X Afghani Hawaiian
Burmaberry (Reeferman) Shishkaberry #3 X Burmese
Burmese Pure (Reeferman) Landraces; Highland Burma
BushDoctor (??) Airborne G13 X [Malawi X Jamaican]
Bushmans (Herbaria) South African Sativa, Ciskei
Butterscotch Hawaiian (Reeferman) a Hawaiian X Butterscotch Afghan


----------



## HGB

C
C-Plus (Chimera & DJ Short) California Orange X Djs Blueberry
C4 (Chimera) Frost Bite X Shishkaberry
Cali Miss (BC Seed Co.) Haze X Five-O
California Grapefruit (DNA) [Northern Light #1 X Californian Skunk #1 90s] X Californian Afghani 80s
California Orange = Thai x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
California Special (KC Brains) American California X Skunk
Calizhar (Chimera) Cali-O X Shiskaberry
Calvin (BlueHemp) California Orange X Landraces, Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
Calyxxx (Almighty) Grapefruit X Friesland X a old school humbolt
Canadian Classic (Reeferman) Grapefruit X Burmese
Candy Cane Brain (Shadow Seed) Silver Shadow X Grapefruit
Canela (A.C.E) Indian Malana X Jamaican Blue Mountain 1984
Canna Sutra (Delta 9) Reclining Buddha X Sensi Star
Cannalope Haze (DNA) Haze X Landraces; Mexico, Michoacan
Capricho (Canna Biogen) Manali X Colombian
Caribe (Canna Biogen) Jamaica X [Jamaica X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]]
Celestial Temple Sativa (Federation) Landraces; Ecuador, Andes Mountains
Champagne (Reeferman) [Hashplant X Hindu Kush] X Burmese
Cheese (Big Buddhas) Orig. UK Cheese X Afghani
Chemo Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) 2 differents Chemo
Chemota Dragon (Motarebel) UBC Chemo X Killa Queen
Cherry Berry (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Blueberry Indica
Cherry Bomb (Almighty) Lionheart X Sage
Cherry Bomb #2 (Prairiefire) M-80 Cherry Bomb from Northern California X Cherry Bomb from Southern

Kentucky
Cherry Melon = Cherry Ak47 x Jack Candy
Cherry Thai (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Oregon Purple Thai
Chewing (BlueHemp) Double Gum X Swiss Sativa
Chilla (BlueHemp) Kush X Nepali
China White (Reeferman) Chinese Indica X Nepalese Indica
Chinese Indica (Reeferman) Landraces; SouthWest China, Yunnan
Chitral (Dutch Passion) Chitral-Hasj X Skunk
Chocolate Chunk (ThSeeds) Afghan X S.A.G.E.
Chronic (Serious) Northern Light X [Skunk X Northern Light] X AK47
Chronicle (BlueHemp) Chronic X Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
Chrystal (Nirvana) [White Widow X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
Church, the (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X SuperSkunk X Skunk X Northern Light
Cinderella 99 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 88
Cinderella Blues (Spice Brothers) Blueberry Sativa X Cinderella 99
Cindy Princess (Spice Brothers) Cinderella 99 X Ice Princess
Cinnamon (Female Seeds) Jack Herer X ??
Citral (Nirvana) Hindu Kush X ??
Citralah (Soma) Landraces; Pakistan, Chittral X Afghani Hawaiian
Citrus Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Skunk #1 X California Orange
City Slicker (Motarebel) Pacific G13 X NYC Diesel
Cloud #7 (Herbaria) Afghan X South African
Colombian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
Colombian Haze (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Haze Special
Colombian Jack (Brazilian Seed Company) Colombian Gold X Jack Herer
Congo aka Bangi (A.C.E.) [Congolese X Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
Conquistador (Subcool) Hashplant X Ortega X Cinderella 99
Continental (A.C.E) Caribbean X Congolese X Pakistani
Cotton Candy (Federation) Afghani X Blueberry
Couchlock (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X Afghani #1
Crazy Daze (Dman) Red Haze X [G13 x Black Widow]
Cripple Creek (Tom Hill) Pine Tar Kush X Deep Chunk
Critical Hash 47 (Spice Brothers) [Hashplant x Critical Mass] X AK-47
Critical Mass (Mr. Nice) Afghani X Skunk #1
Crown Royal (Federation) Hawaiian Sativa X Mikado
Crystal (Nirvana) White Widow X Northern Lights
Crystal Lightning (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Thai
Crystal Limit (KC Brains) Crystal X KC 606
Crystal Paradise (KC Brains) Californian BigBud Skunk X Brazil (Mango Vermelho from Brazil, Paranaiba)
Crystal Ship, the (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
Crystalberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Northern Light #5
Cujo (Motarebel) Dogbite X Killa Queen

D
Da Bomb (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Cinderella 99
Dagga (Cannbis Pros) Landraces; South Africa, East Coast
Dankee Doodle (KC Brains) [Viking 90 X Big Buds 93] X KC 636
Dannyboy (Subcool) Killer Queen X Taco
Dark Kush (BlueHemp) Landraces, Hindu Kush Mountains
Dark Vader (BlueHemp) Kush X [Kush X Afghani]
Dawg (??) Aesops Fables Fox X Grapes
Daywrecker - See Headband Diesel
Delta 9 (Dutch Passion) Isis X Flo
Deep Chunk (Tom Hills) Afghanistan IBL
Desert Queen (No Mercy) Sudden Death # Master Ice X Everest Queen # WK
Destroyer (Canna Biogen) Meao Thai X [Mexican X Colombian]
Devil (Mr. Nice) Afghan X [Afghan X Skunk]
Diablo (Next Generation) Blueberry X Grapefruit X South African Sativa
Diamond Head (Sagarmatha) Flow X Atypical Flow
Diesel (??) Mass Super Skunk X Chem Dawg
Diesel 39 (Reservoir) M-39 X Sour Diesel
Delta 9 = Isis [female] x Flo [male]
Dirty Harry (Motarebel) Grapefruit Bx1 X Herijuana
Diva G (Tuktuk) G13 X Cali Sat
Dixie Chicken (Juan Moore) Jacks Cleaner X Airbornes G13
Dixie Crystals (Juan Moore) Aloha 98 White Widow X Cinderella 99
DNL = RFK X Hawaiian
Doc Chronic (Reeferman) Fraser Valley Sativa Hashplant X California Indica
Doctor, the (Greenhouse) Great White Shark X South Indian X SuperSkunk
Dolce Vita (Dutch Passion) Isis X Power Plant
Dope, the (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
Double Bubble = Black Bubble x Double G
Double G = Gum13 x G13HP
Double Dutch (Magus) pre-2000 Chronic X Warlock
Double Dutch Haze Skunk (Fleur du Mal) Dutch Haze SkunkX [Haze #19 X Skunk #1]
Double Purple Doja (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Black Russian
DTC 99 (Spice Brothers) Durban Thai Highflyer X Cinderella 99
Ducksfoot (WallyDuck) Ducksfoot X Sativa backcrossed to 97% ducksfoot
Durban / Durban Poison (Sensi / Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa, Durban
Durban Poison (Nirvana) South African Sativa X Skunk
Durban Red (Effettoserra) Landraces; Durban X Purple Widow
Durban Thai Highflier (SSSC) Thai X Durban Poison
Durga Mata (Paradise) Shiva X Shiva
Dutch Dragon (Paradise) [Durban X Skunk] X California Indica


----------



## HGB

E
Early Brambleberry (Patch Works) Early Bramble X Purple Pineberry
Early Chemo (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Girl X UBC Chemo
Early Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Original Green
Early Misty (Nirvana) Misty X Skunk
Early Pearl = Early Girl x Polly {polyanna}
Early Queen (Mr. Nice) early Californian blends X Mexican Sativa
Early Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Early Pearl
Early White (Effettoserra) Northern Lights early genotype X White Special early genotype
Eclipse (Homegrown Fantaseeds) BubbleGum 95 X Hindu Kush #12
El Nino (Green House) [Haze X Super Skunk] X [Brazilian X South Indian]
El Peru (Blue Grass) El Nino X Peruvian Skunk
Electric Haze (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Haze
Elvis aka Elvis PressedMe (Celebrity) Chitral X Skunk
Endless Sky = Iranian Indica x Grenadine
Ethiopian Highland (African) Landraces; Ethiopian Highland
Euforia (Dutch Passion) a selected Skunk X a selected Skunk
Everest Queen (No Mercy) K-2 X Shiva Special
Exile (Magus) Warlock (50%) X Northern Lights (25%) X White Widow

F
FNBlue (Vancouver Seeds) Blueberry X Fuckin Incredible
Far Out (World Wide Seeds) Northern Lights X Haze
Fast Blast (Afropis) Landraces; Iranian X Blueberry
Fast Manitoba (Great White North) Early Girl X ?Early Girl?
Fig Widow Queen (Dutch Flowers) Fig Skunk X Aloha 98 Widow X Cinderella 99
Fighting Buddah (Chimera & DJ Short) Burmese X Blueberry
Fijian Sativa (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; Fijis Island
Firecracker = A Willem's Wonder-dominate Willie D male pollinated two Willem's-dom pheno Willie D girls
Five-O (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Northern Lights #5
Flo (Dj Short) Purple Thai X Afghani
FourWay (Head Seeds) [Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11] X [New York City Diesel X G-13]
Free Tibet (Soma) Nepalese Hash Plant X Afghani Hawaiian
Fruit Bowl (Sunshine) Purple Maui X Sweet Tooth #3
Fruity Juice (Sensi) Thai X ??
Fruity Thai (Ceres) Thai Sativa X Dutch Indica
Fuma Con Diablos (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
Fumar Con Dios (Flying Dutchmen) Original Haze X Skunk #1

G
G-Berry (?Memy?) G13 X Blackberry X Doublegum
G-Bolt (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Yumbolt
G-Star (Motarebel) Star Gazer X [AK-47 X White Widow X G13]
G-SUS (Reeferman) G13 X Godbud
G13 Blue Widow (NCGA) [Blaze x G13 x Northern Lights] X Blue Widow or G13 X Blue Widow
G13 Diesel (Head Seeds) G13bx X Rezdogs East Coast Sour Diesel v3
Gainesville Green [Micanopy Moonbeam]
Generals Daughter (Fleur du Mal) [G13 X Northern Lights] X Cinderella 99
Ghandi (High Quality) South Indian X Skunk
Ghaze Bx1 (Dutch Flowers) [G13 X Uber Candy Haze] X G13
Ghost (Reeferman) Burmese X Kali Mist
Giant Cindy (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Cinderella 99
Giant Princess (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Ice Princess
Gods Treat (Jordan of the Island) Dutch Treat X God Bud
Golden Haze (Dr. Greenthumb) Acapulco Gold X Haze
Golden Skush (GN03) Skunk X Hindu Kush
GoldenMoon (GoldenSeed) GoldenSkunk X Mazar
Gonzo #1 (Reservoir) M-39 X Williams Wonder
Gordys Spice #18 (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Northern Lights #5
Gourdbuster (Motarebel) City Slicker X Killa Queen
Granflora (Owls Production) Afghan X Purpurea Ticinensis
Grape Mayhem (Motarebel) Mayhem X Grapefruit Bx1
Grape Punch (BOG) Lifesaver X Bogglegum
Grapefruit = This is a 75% C99 x 25% strong fruity sativa??? /steve says it was a clone only...
Grapefruit Haze (Next Generation) Grapefruit X Haze
Grapeskunk (Next Generation) Super Skunk X Grapefruit X Blueberry
Great Garberville Pure (Reeferman) Thai X Afghani Hawaiian
Great White Shark (Green House) Super Skunk X White Widow
Green Devil (Tiki) Bambata X Shulam
Green Giant (Spice Brothers) Big Bud X Shiva Skunk
Green Goddess (GN03) Citral X Afghani Hawaiian X G13 Haze
Green Medicine (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X White Rhino
Green Spirit (Dutch Passion) Big Bud X Skunk #1
Grenadella (Afropips) Grenadine X Cinderella 99
Grenadine (Dr. Greenthumb) [Niagara X Shiva] X G13
Grimm White Shark (Brothers Grimm) Big Bud X Super Skunk
Guerrilla (A.C.E.) South African; Leshoto X Nepalese; Kathmandù Valley
Gypsys Kiss (Reeferman) White Widow X Petrolia Headstash

H
Hash Balls 2 (Goodhouse) Hash Plant X KGB
Hash Heaven (Soma) G13 Hashplant X G13 Haze X Lavender
Hash Khan (Effettoserra) Maroc X Dutch Skunk
Hash Plant (Seedsman) Hash Plant X Northern Lights #1
Hash Plant (Sensi) [Hashplant X Northern Lights #1] X Hashplant
Hashberry (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Kashmir X ??
Haleys Comet (Flying Dutchmen) Early Californian X Skunk #1
Hardcore (Secret Valley) primary Big Bud X Djs Blueberry
Hawaiian Goddess #3 (Motarebel) Hawaiian Pheno BC God Bud X Sweet Tooth #3
Hawaiian Indica (Sensi) Landraces: Hawaii X Northern Lights
Hawaiian Skunk (Seedsman) Hawaiian Indica X Skunk #1
Hawaiian Sativa (Federation) Landraces: Hawaii, Mauna Kea
Hawaiian Snow (Green House) [Hawaiian Haze X Pure Haze] X Nevilles Haze
Haze = Thai x Columbian x mexican x vietnamese?
Haze (BlueHemp) Haze19 X unknown Haze
Haze Mist (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Original Haze
Haze Special (KC Brains) Nevilles Haze X K.C.606
Headband Diesel = [Super Skunk X Sensi Northern Lights] X Chem /dawg
Headstash (??) ?Indica Pheno from Herijuana?
Heavy Duty Fruity (THSeeds) Big Bud X Afghani Skunk
Hempstar (Dutch Passion) Skunk X Oasis X Haze
Herijuana (Woodhorse) Kentucky Outdoor X Headstash
Herijuana (Motarebel) Killer New Haven Strain X Petrolia Headstash
High Land (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X White Widow] X KGB
Highend (Legends) Rene X Djs Blueberry
Highland Afghani (Reeferman) F1 Hybrid of 2 highland Afghani
Himalayan Gold (Green House) Landraces; Himalayan X South Indian
Hindu Kush (Sensi) Landraces; India, Hindu Kush Mountains
HOG, the (THSeeds) Afghani X Kush
Hollands Hope = Afghani x Skunk
Homegrown Fantasy (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Afghani X White Widow
Hoosier HootnHollar (SSSC) Nacked Lady X Early Mexican Gold
Hubba Bubba (Capricorn) Blueberry X Cinderella 99
Humboldt Berry (Motarebel) Trainwreck X Blueberry
Huron (Dr. Greenthumb) Niagara X White Widow


----------



## HGB

I
Ice (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk X Northern Lights X Shiva
Ice Princess (Brothers Grimm) Cinderella 88 X White Widow
Ice Queen (No Mercy) Master Ice X Valley Queen
Indian Haze (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Haze
Indian Skunk (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Skunk #1
Indigo (Vancouver Seeds) North African X Afghani Indica
Ingemars Punch (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Sweet Skunk
Island Bud (Great White North) Early Sativa X ?Early Sativa?
Island Lady (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Master Kush
Island Sweet Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Big Skunk #1

J
J.J.s Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Millenium Bud X Acapulco Gold
Jack Flash (Sensi) Jack Herer X Super Skunk
Jack Frost (GoldenSeed) Jack Herer X White Widow X Northern Light #5
Jack Herer (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5 X Haze
Jack The Ripper (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner P1 X Space Queen
JackHammer (Motarebel) SuperJack X BlockHead
Jackie O = Jack Candy (@ 87.5% line-bred) x Cali-Orange (also @ 87.5% line-bred)
Jacks Cleaner = Jack Herer x Lemon Thai
Jamaica (Hemcy) Lambsbread X [Skunk X Ruderalis]
Jamaican (Federation) Landraces; Jamaica X ??
Jamaican Pearl (Sensi) ?Marleys Collie X Early Pearl?
Janis Special (Fleur du Mal) Silver Pearl X Blue Widow
Jillybean (Subcool) Orange Velvet X Space Queen
Jim Dandy (Motarebel) Jim Wakeford X Killa Queen
Johnny Blaze (Chimera) Nevilles Haze X Blueberry
Juicy Fruit = Golden Triangle Thai x Afghani [or] Kush
Juicy Russian = Juicy Fruit X AK47

K
K2 Special (No Mercy) [K2 X Mexican Haze] X Victory
K.C.33 (KC Brains) Afghani X Haze X Ukrainian strain
K.C.36 (KC Brains) Indica from Spain X K.C.606
K.C.42 (KC Brains) New Zealand Best X K.C.639
K-Train (Woodhorse) K2 X Arcata Trainwreck
Kahuna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer X Afghani
Hawaiian
Kalis Bliss (Reeferman) Reefermans Cambodian X Cinderella 99
Kali Mist = Haze x Skunk hybrid / cambodian sativa x silver haze
Kali Spice (Dman) Kali Mist X Silver Spice
Kalichakra (Mandala) Crystal Queen X White Satin
Kanasuta (Canadian Seed Co.) Aurora Beaurealis X Cinderella 99
Kariba Surprise (African Seeds) Landraces; Zambezi River
Karpov (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blueberry
Kasparov (Blue Grass) Blue Kiev X Blueberry
Kerala Krush (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
Kerala Skunk (Dutch Passion) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
KGB (Vancouver Seeds) Afghani X Burmese
Khola (Dutch Passion) [Thailand X Brazil] X ?an early dutch strain
Kill Bill (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Williams Wonder
Killa Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X Killa Queen
Killer Apollo (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Apollo 11
Killer Kristalls (Motarebel) Jim Dandy X Black Kat
Killer Newhaven (??) Sativa Pheno from Herijuana
Killer Queen (Reservoir) Airbornes G13 X Cinderella 99
Killer Queen 2 (Canadian Seed Co.) G13 X Cinderella 99
Killian (Motarebel) Killa Queen X NYC Diesel
Killin Garberville (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Sativa X Afghani Indica
Kings Kross (Reeferman) [King X Charles Kush] X King
Kiwi (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; New Zealand
Klingonberry (Dutch Flowers) Bubblegum X Sagarmathas Blueberry X Aloha 98
Klitschkov = Blue Kiev x Sudden Impact
Kolinahr (Enterprise) Vulcan X White Widow
Kong (Laughing Moon) Kong X [White Russian X BubbleGum]
Kranial Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Kush Berry (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Kushage (THSeeds) O.G. Kush X S.A.G.E.
Kwik Kali (Sagarmatha) Western Winds X Stuporsonic

L
L.A. Confidential (DNA Genetics) O.G. L.A. Affie X Afghani
L.S.D. (BOG) Lifesaver X NYC Diesel
La Nina (Mr. Nice) Haze X White Widow
Lambada (Reeferman) Brazilian X Highland Nepalese
Lambsbread Skunk (Dutch Passion) Jamaican Lambsbread X Skunk #1
Lasqueti Haze (BC Bud Depot) ?? X Skunk
Lavender (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
Lebanese (BlueHemp) Landraces, Lebanese
Leda Uno (KC Brains) [secret Brazilian strain X K.C.33] X [Leda X K.C.606]
Legends Ultimate Indica (Legends) Ortega X Sweet Tooth
Lemon Bud (Canadian Gen.) Monster Bud X Lemon Joy
Lemon Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo
Lemon Freeze (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner X [Jacks Cleaner X Blueberry]
Lemon Kush = Master Kush x Lemon Joy
Lemon Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Citrus Skunk X Skunk #1
Leshaze (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Lesotho X [Skunk X Haze]
Lieu Hanh (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Nevilles Haze
Lieu Hanh 99 (Spice Brothers) Lieu Hanh X Cinderella 99
Life Star (BOG) Lifesaver X Sensi Star
Lifesaver (BOG) Jack Cleaner X Djs Blueberry X BogBubble
Lime Chemo (Woodhorse) Ontario Chemo X BC Chemo X Timewarp X Citrus
Lionheart (Almighty) African Sativa X North American Genetics
Lone Ranger (SSSC) Nepali Sativa X Michiocan Mexican Sativa
Love Potion #1 (Reeferman) [G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold] X Santa Marta Columbian Gold
Love Potion 9 (Joker) Love Potion 5 X Northern Lights
Low P.T. (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X LowRyder
Lowland Afghani (Reeferman) 2 Lowland Afghani strains
Lowrider (Joint Doctors) Northern Light #2 X William Wonder X unknown hybrid


----------



## HGB

M
M-39 (SSSC) Skunk #1 X Basic #5
M3 (Sunshine) [AK47 X Haze] X Hashplant
Mako Shark (Motarebel) Black Widow X Great White Shark
MalSp (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Silver Pearl
Malaki (Afropips) Malawi Gold X White Russian
Malawi 99(Afropips) Malawi Gold X Cinderella 99
Malawi Gold (African Seeds) Landraces; Malawi, Lake Malawi
Malberino (Afropips) Malberry X Grenadine
Malberry (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Blueberry
Malibu (Chimera) Cali-O X Blue Domino
Magic Carpet Ride (Reeferman) Headstash X Cambodian
Magic Crystal (White Widow Web) White Widow X California Orange
Mandarin Punch (Juan Moore) Killer Queen X Tangerine
Manga Rosa (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 70s; Brazil
Mango (KC Brains) Afghani X KC33
Mangolian Indica (Sagarmatha) = Afghani Skunk X Afghani X Northern Lights
Manolito 1 (Goodhouse) White Rhino X KGB
Marleys Collie (Sensi) 2 Jamaicains différents
Martian Mean Green (DNA Genetics) Sharks Breath X G13 Haze
Master Ice (No Mercy) Mind Bender X Northern Lights
Master Kush (Black Label) Hindu Kush X Skunk
Masterkush (Dutch Passion) Hindu Kush X Hindu Kush
Matanuska Mist (Sagarmatha) Matanuska Tundra X Grey Mist
Maui Mist (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Haze
Mayhem (Motarebel) Russian Indica Clone X Blockhead
Mazar (Dutch Passion) Afghanistan, Mazar-I-Shariff X Skunk #1
MCW (NCGA) Mighty Mite X Chemo X White Widow
Medicine Man (Mr. Nice) [Brazilian Sativa X South Indian] X Afghani
MedMaster (Reeferman) UBC Chemo X Reefermans G
Mendocino Madness (THSeeds) Northern Cali Madness X a parent of Kwiksilver
Merlins Dream (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Afghani
Merville Blueberry (BC Bud Depot) Blueberry X Grapefruit
Mexican Sativa (Sensi) Mexican, Oaxacan X Pakistani Hashplant X Durban
Mighty Haze Candy (Dutch Flower) Mighty Chemo Widow X Uber Candy Haze
Mikush (Federation) Mikado X Kush
Mind Bender (KC Brains) KC2 X KC33 X Afghani
Mindfuck (Reservoir) New York City Diesel X DTC 99
Mississippi Sweet Bud (JOTI) Kush X Burmese
Mississippi Queen (Juan Moore) Princess 75 X Airborne G13
Misty (Positronics) Sister of White Widow
MK Ultra (THSeeds) G13 X O.G. Kush
Moon Shadow (Joey Weed) [Chemo x White Rhino] X Cinderella 99
Moonflower (Canadian Seed Co.) Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11
Morning Dew (Dman) Endless Sky X Cinderella 99
Mountain Jam (Chimera & Dj Short) Soulshine X Blueberry
Mountain Lion (Almighty) Rock Bud X Lionheart
MP5K (Dr. Chronic) AK X Afghani
Mr. Bubble (THSeeds) Kali Mist X Bubblegum
Mr. Majestyx (Afropips) Malberry X Cinderella 99
Mr. Nice (Sensi) G13 X Hash Plant

N
Neon Super Skunk (Subcool) Super Skunk X Black Russian
Nepal Baba (Dr. Atomic) [Landraces; Nepal X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
Nepalese Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) [Dutch Treat x Nepali] X Chemo
Nepalese Jam (Ace) Nepalese Kathmandu Sativa X Jamaican Blue Mountain1984
Nepali (BlueHemp) Landraces; Nepal, Baglung
Nevilles Haze (Green House) Pure Haze X Northern Lights
Nevilles Haze Hybrid (Female Seeds) Nevilles Haze X Jack Herer
New Killer Queen (Juan Moore) Airborne G13 X Cinderella 99
New Purple Cross (Mr. Blue) Afghani X Jamaican
New Purple Power (Nirvana) Hollands Hope X Skunk #1
New York City Diesel (Soma) Mexican Sativa X Afghani
Nigerian (Afropips) Landraces, Nigeria
Nirvana Special (Nirvana) Jock Horror X Landraces; Mexico, Oaxaca
No Mercy Special (No Mercy) [Santa Maria X Maxican Haze] X Victory
North #1 (Hill Temple) Cinderella 99 X Blue Kiev
Northern Berry (Peak Seeds & Hygro) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry
Northern Bright (Nirvana) Northern Lights X Haze
Northern Dream (Reeferman) [Kodiak Gold Thunderfuck x Northern Lights #5] X Nothern Light #5
Northern Lights (BC Bud Depot) Atomic Northern Light X Northern Lights #6
Northern Lights #1 (SSSC) Afghani IBL
Northern Lights #2 (SSSC) Hindu Kush X Thai
Northern Lights #9 (Sagarmatha) Northern Lights X White Widow X Durban
Northern Skunk (Peak Seeds) Northern Light #5 X Skunk
Nutcruncher (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X Petrolia Headstash
NYC Diesel (Soma) Sour Diesel X Afghani Hawaiian

O
Oasis (Dutch Passion) an advancement of Northern Lights #2
Odins Hammer (Reeferman) Kodiak Gold X Acapulco Gold
Oké 47 (Sensi) Afghani X ??
Optimus Prime (BC Bud Depot) BC Sweet Tooth X Mayne Island Indica
Orange Apollo (Reservoir) [1977 Aeric Cali-O X Apollo 11] X Apollo 11
Orange Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo X Timewarp X California Orange
Orange Crush = AE77 CaliO X DJ Shorts Blueberry
Orange Peako Cambodian (Reeferman) Nepalese Indica X Cambodian Sativa
Orange Spice (Dman) Double G X White Widow
Orangina (Blue Grass) California Orange X Blue Bubblejuice
Orient Express (A.C.E.) Vietnam Black X Chinese; Yunnan
Original Diesel = (SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem
Original Gangsta Kush = White Lable Bubble Gum X Sensi Seed Hindu Kush
Original Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 80s; Brazil, Sao Paulo
Original Haze (Seedsman) [Mexican x Columbian] X Thai X South Indian Kerala
Original Highway Delight ( High Quality) Northern Light X Skunk
Original Strawberry Diesel (Reservoir) Strawberry Couch X Sour Diesel
Ortega Indica #1 = Ortega Indica x Kush Hybrid 1.2

P
Pakalolo (Sativa Seed Bank) Landraces; Hawaii, Maui X Skunk #1
Pakistani (BlueHemp) Landraces, Pakistan
Panama (A.C.E.) [Panama 1974 X Panama] X Panama; Canary Island
Panama Powerhouse (Dman) Panama Red X AK-47
Panama Punch (Cannabis Pros) Panama Green X Nevilles Haze
Papaya (Nirvana) Citral #13 X Ice #2
Passion Queen (??) Grapefruit X BC Grapefruit
Passion #1 (Dutch Passion) = Amstel Gold
Peak 19 (Sagarmatha) Stonehedge X Matanuska Tundra
Phnom Phen (Reeferman) Thai X Haze X Cambodian
Pine Tar Kush (Tom Hill) Pakistani IBL
Pineapples Punch (Flying Dutchmen) Real McCoy X Skunk #1
Pink Candy (Mr. Blue) Stinky Pinky X Cotton Candy
Pink Widow (Effettoserra) [Afghani X South Indian] X Purple Widow
Platinum (Afropips) Amstel Gold X Silver Pearl
Pollypak (SSSC) Pollyanna X Pakistani Sativa
Potent Purple (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X ?California Indica?
Power House (Hill Temple) Deep Chunk X Cinderella 99
Power Plant (Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa
Princess 50 (Mr. Soul) Princess X [Shiva Skunk X Jack Herer]
Princess 75 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 50
Princess 88 aka Cinderella 88 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 75
Princess Diesel (Reservoir) Ice Princess X Sour Diesel
Puna Budder (THSeeds) some Hawaiian & some Afghani
Purple Czar (Motarebel) Black Russian X The Black aka Burmese
Purple Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Purple Indica X Northern Lights #5
Purple Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Hollands Hope X Skunk #1
Purple Skunk (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Early Skunk
Purple Thai (??) Oaxaca Gold X Chocolate Thai
Pyramid (White Widow Web) White Widow X [Haze X Skunk]


----------



## HGB

Q
Quick Mist Diesel (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Mighty Mite X Double Sour Diesel v2

R
Raccoon / Rocky (Canadian Seed Co.) Afghani X Columbian Gold
Real McCoy, the (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X South Indian Sativa
Reclining Buddha (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Hollands Hope
ReCON (DNA Genetics) Mutant L.A. Confidential X Cannadential
Red Congolese (Reeferman) Congolese Sativa X [Mexican X Afghani]
Red Devil (Greenhouse) Afghani X Afghani Skunk
Red Haze (??) Nevilles Haze X Panama Red
Red Horse (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X Top 44] X KGB
Red Sativa (Brazilian Seeds) Landraces; Brazil
Red Widow 13 (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Panama Red
Redhaired Sonja (BlueHemp) [Afghani X Thai] X [Thai X Brazil]
Reefer Madness (Reeferman) Mexican a.k.a Blackseed X G13
Reefermans G (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X [Airborne G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold]
Reefermans Herijuana (Reeferman) SSSCs Herijuana Sativa pheno X SSSCs Herijuana Indica pheno
Reefermans Northern Light (Reeferman) Northern Lights #1 X Reefermans Northern Lights #5
Reefermans Sour Diesel (Reeferman) Sour Diesel X Kush
Reefermans Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Remus (Federation) Island Sweet Skunk X Romulan
Renatta (A.C.E.) North East Brazilian Sativa X Cambodia Haze
RFK = NL X Shiva
Rheingold (Nova) Sensistar X Black Domina
Rock Bud aka Soma A+(Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
Rock Star (Bong Guru) Sensi Star X Rock Bud
Rocklock (DNA Genetics) Warlock X RockStar
Romberry (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Romulan X Blueberry
Romberry (BCGA) Romulan X Blueberry
Rombolt (Motarebel) Romulan X Yumbolt
Romulan = OG Kush x Afghani
Romulan (Federation) California X [White Whino X White Rhino]
Romulan Haze (Next Generation) Super Silver Haze X Romulan
Royal Hawaiian (Reeferman) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
Royal Orange (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X California Orange
Ru-Pa (HD Canadian) Cotton Candy X Heavy Duty Fruity
Ruderalis = Landraces, Russia
Ruderalis Sativa (SSSC) Ruderalis X [Thai x Mexican]

S
S.A.G.E. (THSeeds) Big Sour Holy X Afghani
SabreTooth (Motarebel) Sweet Tooth #3 X Northern Light
Sacra Frasca (Dutch Passion) Powerplant X Skunk Passion
Sadhu (Mandala) [?? X ??] X Landraces, N. India
Sage & Sour (THSeeds) S.A.G.E. X Sour Diesel
SandStorm (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral X Landraces; Morocco, Arabene
Sangoma (Afropips) [Malawi X Silver Pearl] X Blueberry
Sanug (Canadian Seed Co.) Thai X Cambodian
Sapphire Star (Jordan of the Island) Blue Hawaiian X God Bud
Satori (Mandala) Landraces; Nepalese X ??
Schnazzleberry (Chimera) Blue Domino X Shishkaberry
Senor Garcia (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X Panama Red
Sensitron (Almighty) Jack Herer X Sensi Star
Shagadellic (GN03) Indian Sativa X Skunk
Shaman (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Skunk
Shanti Devi (Tiki) Afghani X ??
Sharks Breath (DNA Genetics) Great White Shark X Jamaican Lambsbread
Sheherazade (Paradise) Afghan X ?Mostly Sativa?
Shenzhou (Canadian Seed Co.) Sugar Klingon X Cinderella 99
Shiesel (Bong Guru) Shiva X NYC Diesel
Shiskeberry = [Red & Yellow Afghani's] x Dj Short Blueberry [male]
Shirin Gol (Herbaria) Landraces; Tadjikistan
Shirin Mango (Herbaria) Shirin Gol X Afghan
Shit (Mr. Nice) the Original Afghani X Skunk (SSSCs?)
Shiva (Dr. Atomic) Afghani X Atomic Northern Lights X Super Crystal
Shiva Shanti II (Sensi) Garlic Bud X Skunk X Afghani
Shiva Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5
Shock (Mr. Nice) White Widow X Skunk #1
Silver Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blueberry
Silver Dream (BlueHemp) Purple Dream X Swiss Sativa X Monstera
Silver Haze{sensi} = Silver Pearl x Haze
Silver Pearl (Sensi) Early Pearl X Skunk #1 X Northern Lights
Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Orange Spice
Silverado (BlueHemp) Silver Dream X Northern Lights #2
Skunk = Columbian Gold x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
Skunk{sacred seeds co.} = afghani x columbian x thai
Skunk #1 (Dutch Passion) Afghani X Thai X Colombian Gold
Skunk #5 (Effettoserra) [Afghani X Acapulco Gold x Colombian Gold] X Dutch Skunk
Skunk Berry (Peak Seeds) Skunk X Blueberry
Skunk Haze (Seedsman) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
Skunk Kush (Sensi) Hindu Kush X Skunk #1
Skunk Power (Effettoserra) Big yielding phenotype X White Afghani
Skunkaberry (Reeferman) Newberry X Chinese Indica
Skunkberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Skunk #1
Sky Dog (Willy Jack) Jack Herer X Williams Wonder X Haze
Skywalker (Dutch Passion) Mazar X Blueberry
Slyder (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Northern Lights
Smoka Cola (Dman) Star Gazer X [G13 X Black Widow]
Smokey Bear (Dutch Passion) Masterkush X KC 33
Snow Slyder (Joker) Afghani X Northern Lights
Snow White (Cannabis Pros) Northern Light #5 X Cinderella 99
Somango (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
Somanna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X C. Chinensis X Afghani Hawaiian
Somativa (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
Somaui (Soma) Hawaiian Sativa X G-13 Haze
Sour Diesel (Reservoir) Mexican Sativa X Chemo
Sour Diesel (??) ?DNL X Daywrecker?
Sour Diesal = Mass.Super Skunk x Chem {dawg}
Sour Diesel = [(SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem] X DNL
Sour Mist (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Double Sour Diesel
Sour Queen (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Double Sour Diesel
Sour Saver = [Sour Diesel 1.5 x Lifesaver] x [Sour Saver v1 x Lifesaver] x Sour Saver v1 x Sour Saver v1
Sour Turbo (Motarebel) Double Sour Diesel v2 X Sour Diesel v2.5
Sour Wonder (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel
Southern Lights (Delta 9) N.Y.C Diesel X Sensi Star
Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Space Queen F2 (Subcool) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Spacetooth #3 (Subcool) Sweet Tooth #3 X Space Queen
Special AK (Goodhouse) AK-47 X KGB
Speed Queen (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Himachal Pradesh X ??
Speedball (Reservoir) Sensi Star X DTC 99
Spellbound (Dman) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel
Spice (Mr. Nice) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
Spontanica (KC Brains) Secret Project #1 X KC33
Sputnik 1.0 (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Black Russian
Sputnik 2.0 (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Apollo 13
SSSC M39 = [Basic #5] northern light #5 X skunk #1
Star Chief (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Himalaya Haze
Star Gazer (Delta 9) [Warlock X AK-47] X Sensi Star
Star Gazer (Dman) Endless Sky X Bubbleberry
Starlight (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Northern Lights
Starwalker (Canadian Seed Co.) [Romulan x Cinderella 99] X Cinderella 99
Sticky Sista (Herbaria) Afghanistan, Hindu Kush X South African, Ciskei
Stonehedge (Sagarmatha) Cambodian Sativa X Western Winds
Stoney Baloney (Juan Moore) [Cinderella 99 X Kali Mist] X Tangerine
Stoney High (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Super Skunk
Strawberry Cough = Strawberry Fields x Haze
Strawberry Spice = Strawberry Cough x Jabberwocky
Sudden Impact (Blue Grass) [Mr. Nice G13 X Hashplant] X AK-47
Sugar Babe (Paradise) Afghani X Swiss White Strain
Sugar Baby (NCGA) Vic Highs Orange Crush X G13 Blue Widow
Sugar Blossoms = white widow [lemon pheno] x ???
Sugar Daddy (Capricorn) California Indica X Sugar Blossom
Sugar Klingon (Dutch Flowers) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
Sugar Klingon II (Canadian Seed Co.) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
Sugar Loaf (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan X Capricho
Sugarwarp (Reeferman) Texada Timewarp X Burmese
Summer Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Northern Light
Sunshine #2 (Hill Temple) Sunshine X Deep Chunk
Sunshine Daydream (Dman) Silver Spice X AK-47
Super Afghani (World Wide Seeds) Afghani #1 X Super Skunk
Super Dawg = Dawg X 86Sensi Super Skunk (sources: cannabible)
Super Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Jack Herer
Super Haze (Dutch Passion) Original Haze X Skunk #1
Super Impact (Blue Grass) Sudden Impact X Super Silver Haze
Super Kimo (Brazilian Seed Company) UBC Chemo X Jack Herer X Haze Special
Super Kush (BC Seed Co.) Hindu Kush X Northern Lights #5
Super Sativa Plus (THC Seeds) Hawaiian Sativa X BC Biker Bud
Super Silver Haze (Mr. Nice) [Northern Lights #5 x N. Haze] X [Skunk #1 x N. Haze]
Super Silver Haze{greenhouse} = Super Skunk x Silver Pearl x Haze
Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X Sour Diesel
Super Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Silver Spice
Super Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Afghani
Super Star (Delta 9) Sensi Star X Sensi Star
Super Sweet Cindy 05 (BOG) [Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99] X BogBubble
Swazi Redbeard a.k.a Swazi Rooibaard (Afropips) Landraces; Swaziland, Nkomati
Swazi Skunk (SeedsMan) Swazi X Skunk #1
Sweet Apollo (Reservoir) SweetTooth #3 X Apollo 11
Sweet Cindy (BOG) Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99
Sweet Dreams (Almighty) Lionheart X ??
Sweet Dreams (KC Brains) Californian Big Bud Skunk X K.C.606
Sweet Tooth 1.1 (DJ Short & Spice of Life) [Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Djs Blueberry] X Grapefruit
Sweet Treat (Reeferman) Dutch Treat X Californian IBL
Swiss Miss (Nirvana) Afghani X ?Ruderalis?
SwissXT (KC Brains) Mr. Swiss X Double K.C. private project


----------



## HGB

T
T.N.R. (KC Brains) Thai X Double K.C.2
Taco (??) Ortega X Cinderella 99
Tanzanian Magic (African Seeds) Landraces; Southern Tanzania
Taskenti (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Uzbekistan
Thai Lights (Dr. Atomic) Landraces; Thailand, Nakan Pranom X Northern Lights
Thai-Tanic (Flying Dutchmen) Thai X Skunk
The Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
The Dope (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
The Other Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Northern Light #5
The Pure = This is the original Skunk#1
The Real McCoy = Haze x Skunk [60/40]
Thumper (Juan Moore) Trix X G13
Thunder Fuckin Wonder (Reservoir) Matanuska Thundra X Williams Wonder
Thunder Pearl (Reeferman) Early Pearl X Kodiak Gold
Thunderfuck Diesel (Reservoir) Matanuska Tundra X Sour Diesel
Timanfaya Devil (Afropips) [[Cape Verde X Congolese] X Nepalese] X Congolese
Time Bomb (Legends) Texada Timewarp X Blueberry
Titan (Federation) Romulan X BC Big Bud
Titans Haze (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
T.N.T = [Northern Lights x Skunk] x [Afghani #1] x [Afghani x Skunk]
Top 44 (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Skunk X ?Vicking?
Top Lady (HD Canadian) First Lady X Top 44
Toxic Blue (Motarebel) Blue Kronic X Killian
Trainwreck (Woodhorse) Mexican X Colombian X Afghani
Trainwreck = Afghani x [Lowland Thai x Mexican/columbian]
Trance (Dutch Passion) Skunk Indica X ??
Transkei Green (African Seeds) Landraces; South Africa, Transkei
Tribal Vision (Afropips) Malberry X [Sweet Tooth #3 X Grapefruit X Congo Nepalese]
Triple Afghan Slam (Reeferman) Combine 3 Afghani strains
Trix (Juan Moore) [Blueberry X Northern Light] X Northern Light
TRC Devestator = Garlic Bud x Skunk
TRC Devestation = [Shiva {garlic bud} x Afghani] x Skunk
TRC Tarantula = ???
TRC Texas Mystic = Alaskan Trainwreck x Sweet Tooth #4
Tropical Timewarp (Reeferman) Punta Roja Colombian Red X African Timewarp
Tropical Treat Special (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Colombian Jack X Haze Special X Skunk #1
Tropicana#1 = Tropical Treat mother (mostly Colombian) X Sweet Tooth BX2 P1
Turtle Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Early Girl
Twisted Fruit (Motarebel) Grapefruit X [Killer Queen X NYC Diesel]

U
Uber Candy Haze = Vietnamese Black x White Widow Thai and the Hawaiian x Neville's Haze
Ultimate Indoor (Capricorn) Northern Lights X Matanuska Thunder
Ultimate Moonshine = LUI x Blue Moonshine
Ultimate Peak (Capricorn) Peak 19 X Bubbleberry
Ultra Skunk (Dutch Passion) Swiss Skunk X Skunk

V
Valley Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Silver Pearl
Very White (Celebrity) White Widow X Haze
Viet Combo (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Vietnamese Black
Viper (Reeferman) Blackseed X Burmese
Voodoo (Dutch Passion) Thai X ??
Vortex (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Space Queen

W
Wakeford (Reeferman) [Skunk #1 X Airborne G-13] X UBC Chemo
Waldo (Apothecary) Pez X Purple Cherry
Warlock (Magus) [Skunk X Skunk] X Afghani
Warpberry (Patch Works) Texada Timewarp X Purple Pineberry
White Cinderella (Canadian Seed Co.) BRG White Widow X Cinderella 99
White Crystal (THC Seeds) White Lightning X Super Crystal
White Flow (Capricorn) White Widow X Flow
White Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) Dutch Treat X Nepali X Chemo
White Haze = ??Juicy Widow x Blue Hen??
White Himalayan Haze (GN03) White Widow X Himalayan Haze
White KC (KC Brains) White Widow X Afghani X KC33
White Light (Soma) Bubblegum X White Widow
White Light (Willy Jack) Northern Lights X White Widow
White Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X White Widow
White Mr. Nice (Blue Grass) White Haze X [Mr. Nice G-13 X Hashplant]
White Rhino (Green House) Afghan X Brazilian X South Indian, Kerala
White Rose (High Quality) Skunk X White Widow
White Russian (Serious) AK-47 X White Widow
White Satin (Mandala) Landraces; N. India, Punjab X ??
White Star (Capricorn) Sensi Star X White Widow
White Star (Delta 9) New York City Diesel X Sensi Star
White Tusk (Goodhouse) [Hawaii X Big Bud] X KGB
White Widow (Green House) Brazilian X South Indian
White Widow = Brazilian x Indian
White Widow = First Lady{mullimbimby madness} x Shiva Skunk
White Willow (Soma) White Widow X Afghain Hawaiian
Widow Warrior (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Durban
Widowrella (Canadian Pros) Cinderella 99 X White Widow
Willie D (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X New York City Diesel
Willijuana (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Burmese
Willy Jack (Willy Jack) Williams Wonder X Jack Herer
Willy Nelson (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Highland Nepalese
Wonder 99 (Reservoir) Cinderella 99 X Williams Wonder
Wonder Diesel (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel
Wonder Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X Williams Wonder
Wonderberry (Sagarmatha) Bubbleberry X Williams Wonder

Y
Yarkoum (Tiki) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral Valley X secret F1
Yellow Brick Wall (Juan Moore) Afghani X Columbian Gold
Yumbolt (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Landraces: Himalaya

Z
Zagorsk (Canadian Seed Co.) Killer Queen X Sugar Klingon
Zamal (GN03) Landrace; La Reunion


----------



## sombro

when you gonna get around to doing a proper list?

I smoked all those in one morning.


----------



## hgih

wow one day i shall smoke everything on this list whered u come by this list anyways?


----------



## rockydog

that is a whole lotta strains. How long did that take you?


----------



## HGB

*sombro*  you the mang   got 9 more of my own i could add

*hgih* hope you get a chance to try them all.... and there's many of these list around the net 

*rockydog* about 30 seconds with cut and paste and a fast trigger finger

grow on


----------



## laylow6988

It would be so nice if it was legal in the States. I could just ask you guys "Hey, where do you live?... Oh yeah? You mind if I stop over and get a few of your Purple Thai seeds? I'll trade you some of my Kush. Cool, I'll be by this weekend." Wouldn't that be nice? Then I could really try all those strains without worry. It would be so easy to get them all.   But, guess I'll have to wait another decade for generation that will go out there and vote. You know we lost by a mere 10% in Colorado? That was it. But, I almost know it will be legal soon. You can't stop us, and the old people stuck in there ways of "Marijuana is bad, hmmm k." are dying off. People of the 60's and 70's are taking over, and they have a much better outlook. Boy am I rambling on. Ok, I am going to find something else to do. 

:bong1: :48:


----------



## Mrpothead

Now how am I supposed to choose from that list?


----------



## freezeland

what about quebec strain {freezeland}


----------



## RatherBBurnin

Ive actually got some freezeland the other day.. its good.. 

I think we need to breed a strain for marc emery... he said he wants it to be WWx Haze x Blueberry..


----------



## Dankerz

glad to see you got Ultimatemoonshine up here^ i gave the name to JLP when he did the cross years ago, then i did my own cross of the two than backcrossed it a few times to come up with ultimatemoondica,than the genes outcrossed to a few others..green giant and a black dom.  like the list


----------



## Birdman Burke

wow dude thats a very good list


----------



## woOzer

we need an exclusive marijuanapassion.com strain. ill get to work on it guys. soon this site will be famous for its amazing smoke and overall awsomeness.


----------



## killersmoke

holy crap...what happened to the ''small'' list lol
nice list thanks for posting


----------



## Kupunakane

Gadzooks, 
     That is one long list for certain. MMMMMmmMMM Like the idea of a place where we all could just chill and try them one at a time.
smoke in peacetigra1.gif
KingKahuuna


----------



## HoneyPot

Nice list.

I took my first toke 30 years ago. I started breeding 7 years ago.
I noticed some strain that are not on the list... Yet. 
I also have some strain that maybe you would like to add.
I have several hundered... some from the market of today as well as fresh stock from the 60's, 70's, and 80's. If you are interested in adding them to this wonderful list. 
lol, guess my ego got the best of me when I didn't see any strains from my list on this list.:hubba:  hehehe


----------



## Elven

LOL STONER POKEMON  Gotta smoke'm all


----------



## Mutt

kubefuism said:
			
		

> Yes, the length of this list is pretty unimpressive....I wish you could have done more..... F-ing j/k   What's even more crazy to comprehend is that there could never be a complete and accurate list of every strain.  You just can't collect them all.



LOL yes this is one good list i come here often to figure out some of the crazy crosses i get from time to time. Most of the time good crosses 
This list proves that people need to be careful how they label there seeds.

If you EVER do a hybrid cross...PLEASE don't name it yourself, always make it so others can track history.



			
				OGFAQ said:
			
		

> In the horticultural world, the order of naming in hybrids should be Female X Male



example....female WW crossed with Male Northern Light would be
WWxNL if you know how far from the parents you are please list as well if ya can...helps a lot of us growers out knowing if F1's or F3's 
So when we look at your grow and see pheno variations we can sort see what sorta could happen if we tried a similar cross.

:48:


----------



## grumpygrowers

no stinky pinky?


----------



## papabeach1

to have some list of strains, it would be nice to have pictures per strain..
so we can match what we grows...

lets do tries and true lol   but leos aint welcome !


----------



## elmira

That was a big list of strains. Great information. Never knew that so many different strains existed. Just took the list and saved it. So nice of you to have shared this in this forum.


----------



## RASTAFARIAN420

All These Strains Sound Wonderful But When Are There Going To Be Pictures


----------



## NorCalHal

Send me the seeds and I will take pics for u all.


----------



## Mutt

RASTAFARIAN420 said:
			
		

> All These Strains Sound Wonderful But When Are There Going To Be Pictures


LOL not foreseeable in this thread. would have to search out grow journals.


----------



## zimbobway69

Hey *HGB* you should add Afwreck: Afghani X Trainwreck.
It is the most beautiful bud i have ever seen or smoked! Its some of the best **** in my part of the country.


----------



## smokeup420

i think he knowstheir are like hundreds of more strains, people create diff ones ery day, but yea dats allot. how u get all dat info??


----------



## Hick

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> i think he knowstheir are like hundreds of more strains, people create diff ones ery day, but yea dats allot. how u get all dat info??



..most create "hybrid crosses"... _very, very_ few create "strains"


----------



## skatokypreos

My friend found a Marijuana plant in his front yard and it has pink flowers he thinks it cross pollenated with another plant I said that doesn't make sense and I'm wondering if it grows buds is it smokeable


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Hick said:
			
		

> ..most create "hybrid crosses"... _very, very_ few create "strains"


 
As some wise dude said once before, that's the difference between a true breeder and a mere "pollen chucker." Support the hard work of the true breeders in the community, as it's in everyone's best interest, including the future generations of growers and breeders. Pollen chuckers who rip-off the hard work of true and tried breeders, in order to make a quick buck, are only serving themselves, and doing a disservice to the greater cannabis community, in the long run. Why buy the gear from someone that made their parental selections from a grow-out of a few dozen beans at best, of unstable parent stock, when you can support the hard work of TFD, for example, who select all their parents from a grow-out of 10,000 seeds? 

Even worse, why support a rip-off artist who cashes in on someone else's hard work? By that I mean someone who is making f2's of well established strains, and passing them off as f1's produced by the owners and breeders of the original parental lines of those well-established f1 seed lines? Where is the logic? Support those who deserve it the most! Buy genuine f1 seed from the tried and true - those who have put the years of hard work into creating and preserving it. It is in everyone's ultimate best interests, most especially your own!

RT


----------



## Hick

..."pollen chucker"= "seedmaker".. 

WELL put RT!!! thanks..


----------



## Mutt

when handning off beans if it isn't stable then say its an F2 gen, and/or untested, or F3 gen. believe it or not some peeps like the fact that its a subsequent gen...looking for phenos. Hype/lies does none of us any good. Some want the F1 cross, some want the IBL some want to outcross, some want to inbreed, we all have different agendas...just be honest about it...not too much to ask 
Me I'll take the X x (X x X)
others more med orientated need the F1 to start work on....just keep it accurate. sorry just seen GI-joe with the kid
"knowing is half the battle" :rofl:

but on a side note...just becuase they say they are a breeder and have a shop doesn't mean they are  (after seeing a shop try to pass off herm genes as self perpetuating OD grow i had enough) I have grown backyard breeds (by people that care and not after the dollar) that out performed and held more stable then some store bought seeds. credibility in the seedbank biz is at the very least a crap shoot. Don't get me going on the femd thing  seeing major degen there in the genetic pool grrrr how many phenos lost.......forever...if selfing becomes the norm then what...just a bunch of clone only strains with no variation in an abyss of females....its not what peeps think they are...disappearing of possible great phenos...just my two cents.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Hi there, to all you friendly stoners! Thanks for your kind feedback. 



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Hype/lies does none of us any good.



Mutt, I'm totally with you on that one. In this particular case, honesty is always the best policy. On the question of genetic stability, though, I'm inclined to think we could all use a little more clarity about that. I'm personally inclined to think only of IBL's as "stable;" but that does not necessarily mean, in all cases, a strain without any variation(s) of any kind. There are cases of IBL's that cannot attain perfect stability, or uniformity, on account of the inferior breeding of its foundation building blocks. 

The famed Northern Lights #5 is a perfect example of that. While considered by everyone, and I mean breeders "in the know," as an IBL, and deservedly so, it is not entirely stable or perfectly uniform. This can only be attributed, in the final analysis, to impurity or instability somewhere in its foundational building-blocks. There are a number of well-established, if not famous "strains" (or seedlines) with this same problem. 

I remember reading, some years ago now, an interesting comment made by Ed Rosenthal, in reply to a question that he had been frequently asked; and it is probably a question that we have all considered at least a few times in our life, which is this: If we knew in advance that we were going to be stranded somewhere, like on a deserted island for example, and could bring only one strain or seedline with us, which would it be? 

Ed's top choice was "Jack Herer," of all things, but it was his reasoning that struck a chord with me, and opened up a new way for me of looking at things. He said that it was his first choice because it contained a good diversity of the most desirable or "top-shelf" genetics, and just enough instability that would allow those genes to be opened up, with a little know how and skillful breeding, and developed into several different genetic lines. 

So this answers to your observations, Mutt, about the different agendas in the community and how some people actually prefer an f-1 seedline with some variation in it, like Jack Herer, over an IBL. However, I'm inclined to believe Ed would encourage inbreeding and stabilizing genetic lines before outcrossing them. There is a time and season for all things: a time to inbreed and a time to outcross. A good breeder will study this.



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> when handning off beans if it isn't stable then say its an F2 gen, and /or untested, or F3 gen. believe it or not some peeps like the fact that its a subsequent gen ... looking for phenos. ... Some want the F1 cross, some want the IBL some want to outcross, some want to inbreed, we all have different agendas ...


 
Yes, there are different agendas and we must certainly learn to both appreciate and respect that. In terms of potency and yield, though, I would imagine that every med user would like to maximize those; or get "the biggest bang for their buck." In that case, they ought to stick to true 'f-1' seed, as the 'f-1' possesses maximum hybrid vigour, which translates into maximum potency and yields, not to mention superior taste. 

A certain measurable percentage of hybrid vigour is lost with each inbred generation. That means a loss of yield, potency, and enhanced taste. It is not readily apparent, to me at least, that outcrossing two very unstable plants, will create any more hybrid vigour than they each already possess on their own. 

What you'll likely get, though, is at least one phenotype in the f-1 generation that looks like a 50-50 mix of both parents. There might be a dozen or more different pheno's produced in their 'f-1' progeny, but at least one pheno might come close to looking like a 50-50 mix of both parent lines. If all one is looking for is a rare, one-of-a-kind clone mother, who can never reproduce herself from seed, then I suppose there is some small justification for doing that effort. Otherwise, it's just an all-around bad idea. 

Seeing, though, the diversity of agendas, as you point out, it would certainly be of great use and practicality for all seed-producers to honestly and accurately label their product, for what it is. That they do not is evidence of something: perhaps dishonesty, or ineptitude and a lack of knowledge, or even perhaps a bit of both. I guess the point I'm making is that there are a growing number of "rip-off " pollen-chuckers and seed-sellers, who are making 'f-2's and 'f-3's of strains and varieties they did not create, and then passing them off as 'f-1's; sometimes even at a highly inflated price. They are "fakes!" "The proof is in the seed." 

Not just newbie's, but we all need to awaken to this reality and where it'll lead us all, in the end. We need to "think," and think hard, 'cause, like Red-Green says, when we don't, "government happens." I personally believe in trying to do things the right way and the right thing to do, when we want the 'f-1' seed of a well-established and proven genetic line, is to acquire it directly from the breeder himself, if at all possible or from that breeder's "approved" vendors. 

Let us learn to distinguish good seed vendors from bad; spread the word, and boycott the bad guys/gals. Let's get real: the seed-scammers are out there, seeking to rip-us-all-off, both growers and breeder(s) alike; and they're here to stay and proliferate, unless we all join together to minimize the damage they do, if not put them out-of-business altogether !



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Me I'll take the X x (X x X) ... others more med orientated need the F1 to start work on....just keep it accurate.


 
Yes, A x 'BxC' works for me as well, but only conditionally; that is to say, if A,B, and C are all IBL's; or even if they're f-1's with no more than 2 pheno's each. If the 'B' seedline has two pheno's and the 'C' seedline has two phenos, crossing them will produce an 'f-1' generation with four phenos. Now if the 'A' seedline has two pheno's, and you cross it with the 'BxC' f-1 hybrid that has four visible f-1 pheno's, then your Ax'BxC' f-1 hybrid will yield eight different phenotypes. Now: if the 'A' hybrid has 3 pheno's, and the 'B' hybrid has 3 pheno's, and the 'C' hybrid has 3 pheno's, how many pheno's will the Ax'BxC' f-1 hybrid generation produce? 

Whether or not such a risky or questionable cross will successfully merge the best of both hybrids is anyone's guess. I, for one, would'nt want to wager a heavy bet on it. Unfortunately, I get the feeling that far too many hybrids are a fair expression of the above undesirable scenario. When you get growers, however, who buy only 10 seeds at a time, and then who will only pop 1 to 3 of those at most, at a time, it is very easy for these gene-hackers to get away with this kind of "crap-shoot" game. 

Note to the newbies: If you buy 10 seeds, put down all 10 at once; not one at a time, or two at a time. If you buy 30 seeds, pop them all at once, and learn the art of heavy selection, during the entire growing process, from start to finish. Having said that, I suppose there is some good argument to made for poping only 2or3 at a time if your seeds are rare and irreplaceable; until you know you're doing things right and can maximise all the growth factors, from germination to harvest. 



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> but on a side note...just becuase they say they are a breeder and have a shop doesn't mean they are ... (after seeing a shop try to pass off herm genes as self perpetuating OD grow i had enough) I have grown backyard breeds (by people that care and not after the dollar) that out performed and held more stable then some store bought seeds.


 
Yes, I'm with you 'a hundred percent' on that one! There is no intelligent reason why a back-yard breed should'nt out-perform a ridiculously high-priced dog, if it is pieced together slowly, and with TLC! Like the old saying goes, Rome was'nt built in a day; and a building is only as stable as its foundation. 



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> ... credibility in the seedbank biz is at the very least a crap shoot. Don't get me going on the femd thing ... seeing major degen there in the genetic pool grrrr how many phenos lost.......forever...if selfing becomes the norm then what...just a bunch of clone only strains with no variation in an abyss of females....its not what peeps think they are...disappearing of possible great phenos...just my two cents.


 
That might be your two cents, Mutt, but it's two cents thats worth its weight in gold! Again, I'm with you a hundred percent on that! Feminizing seed and sex reversing is about the worst thing in my books. I have to give "props" to those "tried and true" breeders, still on the scene today, who have resisted that dastardly practice like the plague that it is! 

However, there are a few good breeders who would rather not do it, but have been forced into that bad practice by all the rip-off artists who are only too willing to steal their hard work and customers, by feminizing established seedlines that don't even belong to them; nor have they permission to such to them!


----------



## IRISH

i did'nt see LUI up there??? 

LUI=Legends Ultimate Indica (Legends Seeds) California Ortega x Sweet Tooth.

pic of the Ortega pheno in my av...


----------



## Rolling Thunder

HGB said:
			
		

> H
> 
> Haze = Thai x Columbian x mexican x vietnamese?


 
Not Vietnamese, but a pure South Indian sativa. I can't believe the person who assembled this list got that wrong. And he neglected to make mention of the 'Purple Haze', which is only one of the most famous or legendary strains of our time(s). Such an oversight appears to betray the person's age, as one who is likely younger than the legend itself. Anyway, here's a little piece of juicy trivia for all you cannabis trivia buffs: 

_"In the Pacific Coastal Range, moisture from the ocean fills the air with haze. This haze increases the distribution of light, and thereby aids the photosynthetic activity of plants. This atmospheric condition became so familiar to sinsemilla cultivators that a certain strain of potent cannabis was named after it - 'Purple Haze'."_ - Quoted from Kayo's _Sinsemilla Technique_, 1982, p. 44.

Whether or not the above story is an accurate account of how the famous name came to be applied to a cannabis seed line, I find the above observation interesting if for no other reason than that it was published in 1982; and as such, is a chronicle to the already growing fame of the original Haze genetics, some 27 years ago. - RT


----------



## Flyinghigh

What the count of strain is on that list.? 
I Don't know what comes after 5. :hubba:


----------



## high before and after

When I breed my Thai lights and White Widow I'm either going to call it White Thai or Thai Widow


----------



## xiaochun3612

good job !~

lets do tries and true lol but leos aint welcome !


----------



## Brisimtall

You need to add Juanita La Grimosa to list 
They say it is cross between Queen Mother and New York Diesel 
Supposed to b 8% CBD and 7% THC.
Going to kick into bud in next couple weeks so I will let you know about CBDs


----------



## 8planets8

i finally fond my orange seeds on this list this forum never stops to think about all the important questions looks like i got a world class strain  thank you forum  ALBERT


----------



## 8planets8

[QUOTE=8planets8;881276]i finally fond my orange seeds on this list this forum never stops to think about all the important questions looks like i got a world class strain thank you forum ALBERT[/QUOTE]​ THIS PLACE HAS A WORLD OF INFORMATION AND NO ONE FIGHTS THIS IS WHERE I BELONG FRIENDLY INTELGENT COOL PERSONS


----------



## gollar

I have been searching for a list like this,
i am happy i stumble on this site to gain this wonderful article
http://www.pharmaprostore.com/


----------



## kid4twenty

holy schmoly macaroney, that was a thic *** list of cannabis strain names. I wonder how long the list would be if created today


----------

